# String stopper



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Ran into this over the weekend and thought it was pretty interesting. Makes very good sense to me. It is supposed to improve acuracy, cut down on noise, and lenghten string life, anyone tried this product??????

http://www.fusearchery.com/stealthshot/index.php


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting, they do make good products, I might give that a try


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if you need leaches? If they elliminate those you just gained 3-8 feet per second. I picked one up, it set me back 60.00, but may be worth it's weight in gold. Kind of exciting piuoneering this product.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Several guys in the archery league out here in Tooele have this on their Hoyts. I haven't noticed if they still have string leeches or not. Fuse makes some great products, I just purchased a new sight from them.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

hoyt puts them on several of there bows so there has got to be something to it in my opinoin. My dad shoots the hoyt vectrics wich has one on it and it makes a big differance in recoil and vibration


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen them one some of the bows on friday night.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

they have been around for about 2 years. They were originally called an STS. alot of people put them on aftermarket. They even ammended the NFAA rules for BHFS to allow these devices. Now many bowtechs. hoyts, PSE's and Fred Bear bows have them as stock equipment. They do seem to work very well. If you put one on you need to make sure to make a small section of serving where it hits or you will ruin your string.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

All of a sudden everyone has one of these??? Ha Ha you guys are just PO'ed i am on to something. I will let you know how it goes. Does anyone know if it elliminates leaches?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> All of a sudden everyone has one of these??? Ha Ha you guys are just PO'ed i am on to something. I will let you know how it goes. Does anyone know if it elliminates leaches?


Day late and a dollar short, don't be bitter Hogie. :lol:


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

It helps quiet the bow down for sure. I have one on my hunting bow, I have shot the bow with and without leaches. Using both the sts and leaches have worked best for me. One thing is to make sure you have a gap between the sts and your string, you should just be able to slide a credit card between the sts and the string. Most of the 08 bows have them standard from what I have seen.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It's stock equipment on my Hoyt and you've seen that bow, Joey. Fuse saw fit to add string leeches, too. But that doesn't necessarily mean any of it is worth much. Frankly, I'm sold on Hoyt but not all that excited about Fuse. I originally had a Fuse stabilizer on that bow and got rid of it in about a month - over-engineered junk, in my opinion. The Fuse string isn't up to much, either.

I do like the STS, though. It completely eliminates hand shock when it's adjusted just right. The result is that the residual vibration goes to the cams which eats through Fuse's cheap plastic serving in a flash.

By the way, Hogan - I need to get your arrows to you, oh He Who Doesn't Answer PM's.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you shooting tonight?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure. 1 of my 3 favorite activities.

The other 2 are going to church and drinking.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

see you there.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I have had an STS on my Mathews bow for about two years. I really like it! I shoot tighter groups, and I seems to be more accurate at long distance shooting. Here is there website if anyone is interested http://www.stsarchery.com/


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

when I bought my x-force I was getting a very small wrist slap. I purchased an STS and it was the best 45.00 bucks I spent. I shoot a 70 lb bow at 29 inch draw 327 FPS with no leeches no hand shock and near zero hand vibration, silent as can be. Bear saw it fit to put two of them on their new truth2 bow and as stated hoyt pretty much has made them OE worth every penny if you ask me. Like ALPINE said put some extra serving on your string to increase string life at point of contact and all is well.


----------

